# Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 - First Shots Through Nikon D7000



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

You can critique if you'd like, but these were just for fun out of excitement for the new lens. Was delivered at lunch hour, how convenient. :thumbup:

This is going to be addicting, I have a lot to learn about shooting wide - I'm so used to wildlife and being cranked out to 200mm!




Light Artisan 7929 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Light Artisan 7959 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Light Artisan 7932 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Light Artisan 7931 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Light Artisan 7926 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Light Artisan 7917 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice! 
How do you like it? I'm debating which lens to go for wide angle. Are you satisfied by the 11mm focal length? or you wish sometime to get wider (sigma 8-16mm)? 
#1 and #4 and definitively my favorite by the way, love the curious geese!


----------



## PASM (Jan 18, 2011)

Good pictures. Love the wideness!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you for the comments!

I love this lens, it's so much fun.

This is the first time I've shot wider than 18mm so I'm thrilled with 11mm at this point. I can't imagine any wider, the tree you see in pic 5 with the runner in the background is HUGE and I was practially right under it.

What I like most about this lens is the constant f/2.8 aperture, this will make it really fun to shoot indoors as well.

I can see why a lot of people refer to this as their wide prime, the difference between 11mm and 16mm isn't but a head movement


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 18, 2011)

Niice! I get mine tomorrow and I can't wait!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

You're going to love this lens.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome shots through some good quality glass.  :thumbup:


----------



## flatflip (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats on the sweet lens. I love the last one of the hand rails down to the ducks. Very nice composition.

I am leaning toward that lens too. I'm gonna try to borrow one first.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Figures, tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 5 degrees, but I'll have to get out and use it some more.


----------



## Infidel (Jan 18, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Light Artisan 7959 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr



There's A LOT of potential in this shot. Maybe crop to put the horizon at the bottom 1/3...like it A LOT.

Now I want one of these lenses. Too much stuff I want.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much, I'll give that idea a try tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2011)

Just got mine... Wowza.  My new favorite lens.  I was actually quite surprised with the build quality of this lens.  It is very solid.  I'm at work but was able to mount it and test it out.  I also picked up the wireless remote for $15 and it works quite well too!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats!

Another test from last night, heading out now to get some more use out of it.




Light Artisan 7975 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr

And man is this thing sharp - even wide open!




Light Artisan 8033 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 19, 2011)

LA, You're right, this thing is sharp and a BLAST to shoot with.  I was able to tinker a little more on my lunch break and took this one:







Handheld, ISO100, f2.8, 1/25s.  Only PP was a slight desaturation of the jpg (no sharpening).  I was probably only about 8 inches from his face too


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Yucel (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the shot of the goose, tho.... I think if you photoshop out the hand, ur can have a real award winner.

Still waitin for my D7000.  To see a sample of what I shot w a D90 and my Tokina 11-16 view sample at What draws attention in a glamour photograph? | Cultured Woman, LLC

Anyone use a wider rectalinear lens?  I love wide...


----------



## floko (May 16, 2011)

Can you autofocus with your Tokina 11-16? Worked on my D90 but cannot AF on my new D7000 (1.02). Not that its too hard with 11mm to focus, but should work anyway. 

Thanks


----------



## KmH (May 16, 2011)

Then you need to send your Tokina in so they can re-chip it.

3rd party glass isn't always forward compatible with new cameras.


----------

